# The 90th Anniversary of the Shooting of the Imperial Family



## v2 (Jul 17, 2008)

90 years ago the Last Russian Emperor Nicholas II was shot. Empress Aleksandra Fyodorovna, his wife, Olga, Tatyana, Maria, Anastasia, his daughters, and Alexei, his son, were also executed. On the following day the Grand Duchess Elisabeth, the empress’s sister, was buried alive in Alapaevsk. Today we commemorate the Royal martyrs and all other innocent victims who suffered from the hands of Godless at that terrible and tragic historic period of our history... 

more: Inside the Vatican - Monthly Catholic News Magazine


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 17, 2008)

A sad day. I don't know anything about Nicholas II, but when you start executing women and children, it just makes it........oh, what's the right word?

wrong?
depressing?
dishonorable?
pathetic?
cowardly?


----------



## timshatz (Jul 17, 2008)

That's the Communist for ya'. In some ways, they were worse than the Nazis. The Nazis, as horrible as they were, had a wierd passion for their work. The Bolshies were methodical in their methods, lists, numbers, percentages had to be executed. 

The royal family (and while I'm no fan of royalty, I don't think the Romanovs deserved what they got) had to die in the Bolshevic world. The execution was their way of saying it was over and they were in charge. Whenever a problem arose for the Communist, the way of the bullet was usually the answer.


----------

